# What kind of miles are you putting on?



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Now mileage depends on a lot of things, how far you are from the fulfillment center. If you need to drive back to return packages etc.

I am curious how many miles you put in from your first delivery to your last not including your drive to and from the fulfillment center.

For me it depends but my last trip it was 10 miles total. Would love to hear what some of you prime now people accumulate although I imagine you are constantly going back and forth.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

Today, 8 hours prime now, 201. Not including the miles getting to the FC. And I was lucky to get a final route that put me 6 miles from home. I deliver out of Downtown Dallas and they cover the entire DFW area.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I suppose living in Vegas it's very different. Today I got 47 miles from leaving home to back home for one four hour block, and that includes a small detour to go back to try to get another block (maybe 1-2 miles? It was on the way back) and a small one to go shopping (maybe 1-2 miles there). The area I delivered to was around 18 miles from home. 
I got 54 a few days ago in another are. I got as low as like 36 including going back to the center for undeliverables, that area was maybe 3-4 miles from the center.
It also doesn't hurt that my own place is reletively central, north-south wise and only a few miles west of the main central area.

Compared to rideshare where it's a chore to even get $1 a mile, this gig is soooo much better.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I agree, I had about 15 today. Took me more than that to get the fulfillment center. I know it's a lot of breaking and shifting gears but I appreciate the mileage.

Like you said with uber the mileage on your car is a beating.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

First package to last package 10-20 miles, depends on the day. Warehouse to first package can vary from 5-25 miles.

g


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

For prime now in Miami, I typically drive 180 to 250 miles in an 8 hour day. That includes about 30 miles from my home to the warehouse. Return mileage is usually less because my last block is often fairly close to home.


----------



## ExpendableAsset (Aug 12, 2015)

I did an 8 hour block this week that was about 200 miles or so including the drive down to the staging area and the drive home.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

WOW! You guys are putting on some miles. 
I'm a logistics guy and average route miles are 40 per 4 hour block. 
Shortest was 26 longest was 62. Keep a spread sheet of the data. 
I also have about 70-76 commute miles per block/day(38 from home to warehouse) depending on where I end up.

Doing 200 miles in a day gives you a $108 write off on $144 of strait pay!!? Allowing you to write off more than half your pay. At least a little silver lining.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

ExpendableAsset said:


> I did an 8 hour block this week that was about 200 miles or so including the drive down to the staging area and the drive home.


Prime Now or Flex?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I imagine for prime now what drives up your mileage is making a delivery and then coming back to the fulfillment center and repeating the process. 

With flex you can sometimes avoid having to come back to the fulfillment center.


----------



## J.F.R. (Jun 10, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> WOW! You guys are putting on some miles.
> I'm a logistics guy and average route miles are 40 per 4 hour block.
> Shortest was 26 longest was 62. Keep a spread sheet of the data.
> I also have about 70-76 commute miles per block/day(38 from home to warehouse) depending on where I end up.
> ...


Didn't know you could write off that much, care to explain?

I average about 60-80 miles everyday coming from Fort Lauderdale, but there has been a day where I did 100 miles.....


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

J.F.R. said:


> Didn't know you could write off that much, care to explain?
> 
> I average about 60-80 miles everyday coming from Fort Lauderdale, but there has been a day where I did 100 miles.....


 The only mileage you can write off is the route mileage. So, I was just using the 200 as a round number. It sounds like some of these guys put on that many including the return to warehouse trips for an 8 hour day. Mileage back to warehouse is part of route miles. 54 cents a mile is the what you can write off. 
I wish I could write off my commute miles as well but have found the only way to do that is if you claim a home office. Technically, you can claim going from one place of business to another. 
Might be some other ways but that's all i'm aware of.


----------

